# Desactivar medidor de batería. Falla (Móvil)



## Theluisisla (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola tengo un móvil con 2 baterias, una interior 3,7V 2200mAh, y otra con cables fuera 3.7V 3000mAh. Pero el medidor no mide bien, al 5% tiene 3,6V y se apaga lo enciendes, y pasa a un 20%. Me gustaria quitarlo el medidor. Gracias!


Hi I have a phone with two batteries, an internal 3.7V 2200mAh and 3000mAh 3.7V connected by wires cables. But the meter does not measure well, 5% have 3.6V and you phone goes out, and restart passes 20%. I would like to remove the meter. Thanks! 
-The phone:
http://www.dx.com/p/kvd-a2800-mtk65...ips-hd-fm-2gb-ram-gps-otg-306775#.VXMZ8s_tlHw
-The Batterie:
*voltaje/voltage:
http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums...de electronica/Movil/SAM_0365_zpskso9s0wl.jpg
*Cargador/charger:
http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums...de electronica/Movil/SAM_0368_zpsul0gwacn.jpg
*cables/wire:
http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums...de electronica/Movil/SAM_0367_zpsptz6cxxd.jpg
*Batería segundaria/Battery secondary:
http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums...de electronica/Movil/SAM_0366_zpsraf2zydj.jpg


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola, porque dices que el "medidor" no mide bien?
Acaso crees que porque la batería tenga una tensión de 3.6V parece "cargada" y el medidor dice que está al 5%?
Ese es un error de conceptos.
Pues porque la carga de una batería NO se mide por la tensión entre bornes solamente.


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 6, 2015)

Qué tal *Theluisisla*

Antes que nada ¿tiene conocimiento sobre la operación de pilas de litio?, seguramente la respuesta será un NO. Para ello con una búsqueda en google podrá encontrar parámetros sobre dichas baterías y saber interpretar cuándo están cargadas o descargadas. 

Sin embargo adelanto que con un voltaje de 3.6V la pila tiene un 10% de capacidad.




Tomando este dato, tolerancias y margenes de seguridad se puede decir que el medidor del teléfono opera con normalidad. Por lo mismo no tiene sentido ni aplicación práctica "eliminar" el medidor.

Un saludo.
Fuente


----------



## Theluisisla (Jun 7, 2015)

Haber según el medidor del móvil marca como máximo 3,8V nunca llega 4,2V. Por otra parte e cargador siempre que lo conecto pone que el porcentaje de la batería es el 80%. Se que cuando pone 1% tiene suficiente amperaje para estar encendido por eso quería quitar el medidor de móvil y controlarlo por el voltaje para no cargarme las baterías.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 7, 2015)

El desactivar el medidor no evitará que el movil se apagué, la lectura de 20% luego de apagarse se da porque la bateria experimenta un alivio al quedar sin carga por un momento corto de tiempo.


----------



## Theluisisla (Jun 8, 2015)

Pense en eso que a lo mejor debía tocar el smd, aunque no se que chips es. Vi que se le puede hacer un puente a las tablet chinas y cree que la batería esta cargada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2015)

Suponindo que se pueda puentear para engañar , cuando la batería ya está descargada , ya no hay mas electrones disponibles


----------



## Theluisisla (Jun 8, 2015)

Si pero podria controlar el voltaje hasta los 2,5V por ejemplo y duraría mas y no dañaría.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Cómo sabes que el sistema puede funcionar con 2.5v
Puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. No te parece que sería muchísimo más sencillo y mucho menos invasivo reemplazar la batería?


----------



## Theluisisla (Jun 8, 2015)

Es verdad que cambiarla por una mejor sería una bueno idea. Aunque no las hacen, o por lo menos no las venden 

Compre la verde encendía pero daba fallos se apagaba o no encendía porque no la veía, no era capaz de saber cuanto calor tenía por eso las puse en paralelo


----------

